# WTB like new Torqued Solutions Black Mamba Rod



## ARH1956 (Apr 9, 2012)

Must be willing to ship to 36203, thanks.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

As a side note, the Torqued Solutions website is up, but none of the links on it are working.

*http://www.torquedsolutions.com/*


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey ez2cdave, a while back i was looking for a Team Alabama Blue surf rod. But i heard rumors that the site has been hacked, or it not being maintained anymore. Also, that the creator of Team Alabama is very sick, or has passed away.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

PandaBearJeff said:


> Hey ez2cdave, a while back i was looking for a Team Alabama Blue surf rod. But i heard rumors that the site has been hacked, or it not being maintained anymore. Also, that the creator of Team Alabama is very sick, or has passed away.


Hey, Jeff,

I've heard the same things about Team Alabama, but can't confirm it. I don't have any info about Torqued Solutions, other than their website is not working right.

Tight Lines !


----------



## edc (Dec 17, 2002)

I have a Torqued Solutions Black Mamba Rod in the rod bag
and has never been fished. I would like $150.00 for it and 
will ship to you at your cost.


----------



## ARH1956 (Apr 9, 2012)

edc said:


> I have a Torqued Solutions Black Mamba Rod in the rod bag
> and has never been fished. I would like $150.00 for it and
> will ship to you at your cost.


Due to a computer/sign on issue I've been unable to get on here for a week. Send me a total cost and your Paypal info and I'll take the rod. I'm also interested in the Saltiga you have listed get me a price on both shipped as well. Thanks.


----------



## edc (Dec 17, 2002)

Rod is sold. Close thread please.


----------

